# 109 center of gravity? and ..



## madrebel (Aug 6, 2010)

Trying to track down german sourced data showing where the CoG for 109s is supposed to be anyone have this info?

E through G would be helpful. 

Also what was the wing incidence angle?

Thanks.


----------



## al49 (Aug 7, 2010)

madrebel said:


> Also what was the wing incidence angle?


Hi, the enclosed drawing, take from Kagero Monograph no. 31, dedicated to BF 109 F tells you something about incidence angle. Not much, but at least something.
Cheers
Alberto
http://images3.fotoalbum.virgilio.it/v/www1-3/200/200197/389546/BF1090001-vi.jpg


----------



## madrebel (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks, love the avatar. diavoli rossi ftw .


----------



## madrebel (Aug 10, 2010)

so with all the information around painstakingly detailing every aspect of the 109 nobody knows the angle at which the wing is mounted vs the fuselage and nobody knows where the fully loaded center of gravity was?

all i've managed to find was pilot accounts saying 109s were tail heavy.


----------



## al49 (Aug 11, 2010)

madrebel said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't found anything else.
> But, if you don't get answers from this forum, you could look at this
> The 109 Lair- The Online Source for Messerschmitt 109 information
> or purchase docs from here
> ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2010)

for starters


----------



## madrebel (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you snautzer where is that taken from originally?


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't believe you are asking the right question: What you REALLY want to know is where the CoG is for empty equipped. Does "Fully Loaded" mean normal loaded weight, or maximum take-off weight? The term "Fully Loaded" may mean different things to different people. Also even at the same weights, the location of the loads may be different: Max Take-Off weight with full fuel or a bomb and partial fuel?

The CoG is listed as percentage of Mean Chord in the Me 109E stats above.

As for angle of incidence, there are a few drawings I have seen that show the fuselage with the wing removed. From those, you can gather the line between leading and trailing edges and plot against the fuselage center line. If I can find mine, I will post the drawings. As for CoG vertical location, I don't know of any source for the data.

I also will need to round up this data eventually for a Me 109G-10 or K-4.

- Ivan.


----------



## madrebel (Aug 12, 2010)

full normal combat weight i guess is what i mean. 400l fuel, armament, and ammo (no gondies, no rack, no stores). pilot weight would be an assumed 75kgs average i would guess.

i don't think i have ever seen a side profile shot without the wing. i have seen a frontal pic with wings and engine removed though but that doesn't help.


----------



## Milosh (Aug 12, 2010)

madrebel said:


> i don't think i have ever seen a side profile shot without the wing. i have seen a frontal pic with wings and engine removed though but that doesn't help.



No idea where I got it from.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

madrebel said:


> thank you snautzer where is that taken from originally?



here


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ivan1GFP said:


> IDoes "Fully Loaded" mean normal loaded weight, or maximum take-off weight?



in this case the weight was as stated below.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

madrebel said:


> Also what was the wing incidence angle?
> 
> .



think you find that here (for an E3 model)


----------



## VG-33 (Aug 13, 2010)

madrebel said:


> Trying to track down german sourced data showing where the CoG for 109s is supposed to be anyone have this info?
> 
> E through G would be helpful.
> 
> ...



Here for the 109 E3


----------

